# Luna & Lolita



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

Luna




























Lolita




























Lolita is a speedy gonzalez and very difficult to get a decent picture of!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They are both so cute. Lolita has red eyes?


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

Yes she does, they're a dark, almost ruby red though
& thank you


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pretty little mousies


----------

